# Topics > General topics and testing > Talk about everything >  Guinness World Records

## Airicist

guinnessworldrecords.com

youtube.com/GuinnessWorldRecords

----------


## Airicist

Rob Dyrdek Lands Furthest Car Jump... BACKWARDS

Published on Feb 14, 2014




> The farthest reverse ramp jump by a car is 89 ft 3.25 in by Rob Dyrdek for MTV's "Fantasy Factory" at Six Flags Magic Mountain in Valencia, California, USA, on 13 February 2014.

----------

